# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  FC Inter - Kampionët e Italisë

## Black_Mamba

*Edhe pse tema tjeter u mbyll per arsye te numrit te madh te postimeve,e hapim edhe nje tjeter,por kete here prej hapjes se temes krenohemi se jemi Kampione dhe jemi me Interin.*







*FORCAAA INTERRR*

----------


## KUSi

*ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo XIMI po pse hapen kot tema per interin kur ai klub nuk eshe edhe per tja zen emrin ne goj e jo me ti hapesh tem me vete ahhahahahahah
si e patet hallin me fenerbacen  hahahahhaha edhe mos ma lavdero interin se e turperoi italin , FENERBACE COK GYZEL  hahahahahha


p.s per hajr tema*

----------


## Black_Mamba

*E hapi sepse e meriton,aq fuqi sa ka me ate fuqi lufton deri ne fund edhe pse peson humbje po prap se prap jam adhurues i flakt i Interit dhe them se Interi eshte shuuum e fort,hmm ne Seria B ende nuk kemi qen dhe se kemi menden te shkojm sepse jemi fuqi dhe do te jemi fuqi deri sa te ket jete futbolli.*

----------


## KUSi

> *E hapi sepse e meriton,aq fuqi sa ka me ate fuqi lufton deri ne fund edhe pse peson humbje po prap se prap jam adhurues i flakt i Interit dhe them se Interi eshte shuuum e fort,hmm ne Seria B ende nuk kemi qen dhe se kemi menden te shkojm sepse jemi fuqi dhe do te jemi fuqi deri sa te ket jete futbolli.*


mesiguri i din mire statistikat se si i kan ajo e seria B me interin  :shkelje syri: 
pastaj skudeto edhe kupa si zort qe mund te na afroheni se sa per te na kalu as qe paramendohet  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Black_Mamba

*Kuptohet si i keni marur ato,shiheni mos ju hudhin perseri nga seria B hahaha se ka fillu perseri tju vij eraaa.*

----------


## KUSi

> *Kuptohet si i keni marur ato,shiheni mos ju hudhin perseri nga seria B hahaha se ka fillu perseri tju vij eraaa.*


e ke per Interin se de kaloj ne seria B  :shkelje syri: 
nuk dihet se kujt i vjen era me shum  :shkelje syri:

----------


## xhori

> *E hapi sepse e meriton,aq fuqi sa ka me ate fuqi lufton deri ne fund edhe pse peson humbje po prap se prap jam adhurues i flakt i Interit dhe them se Interi eshte shuuum e fort,hmm ne Seria B ende nuk kemi qen dhe se kemi menden te shkojm sepse jemi fuqi dhe do te jemi fuqi deri sa te ket jete futbolli.*


ehehe...  eshte shume i forte  kur  ska te tjere dhe ne tavoline
 :me dylbi:  per te pare kupat e kampionit

----------


## altruisti_ek84

> *E hapi sepse e meriton,aq fuqi sa ka me ate fuqi lufton deri ne fund edhe pse peson humbje po prap se prap jam adhurues i flakt i Interit dhe them se Interi eshte shuuum e fort,hmm ne Seria B ende nuk kemi qen dhe se kemi menden te shkojm sepse jemi fuqi dhe do te jemi fuqi deri sa te ket jete futbolli.*


Fuqia matet me tituj dhe trofe eje pse po qendroni ne serie A

----------


## SaS

me ndeshje koti se ka bere interi me fenerbachen 
ska bere ndonjehere !!! edhe kur  u rraf nga milani gjashte me zero sluajti aq dobet !!! mos u krenoni shume me nje klub allasoj

----------


## jack_sparow

Lerini o kampionet e ITALISE rehat juve se kete vit interi do fitoj gjithcka. :Gjoja: 
Keshtu theshte presidenti.Ka pare ndonje enderr  morrati,sikur skuadrat e tjera te championsit ,dhe te italise do blene arbitrat, dhe Interi e merr qyl ,sic e ka mare gjithmone
 :terroristi:  Inter is dead    :Bravo:

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Sa ju shkon ajo 15-ta. Shtrëngojeni fortë se do rrini ca kohë nën shoqërinë e saj  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Black_Mamba

*Si gjithmon kur flitet per Interin vin dhe na vizitojn shuum hahaha,kuptohet Skuadra me e fort ne bote,ej po a ne skedin ju rezoi prom qe jeni bere nervoz ne Interin hahahah.


Forcaaaaa Interrrrrrrr*

----------


## KUSi

> *Si gjithmon kur flitet per Interin vin dhe na vizitojn shuum hahaha,kuptohet Skuadra me e fort ne bote,ej po a ne skedin ju rezoi prom qe jeni bere nervoz ne Interin hahahah.
> 
> 
> Forcaaaaa Interrrrrrrr*


vij e vizitojn sepse ka KRITIKA  :shkelje syri:

----------


## beerti

ME  te  verte   interi  ka shume  kritika   nesse  e  keni par  ndsheshjen   ndermjet   Fenerbashqes  dhe  Interit      ,...Fenerbashqja  ja  beri  bajat   futbollin  Interit 

Interi  per  mendimin tim  nuk   do mund  ta  kaloj  fazen  e  grupeve  fare

----------


## Jack Watson

Per bythet e ka shky dje Fenerbahcja Interin. Te kishte pas icik me shume fat, 3-0 e kieshte rraf. Turp per gjoja kampjonet e Italise! 

bo car skadali ka qen dje neshja.


P.S. sa per info, un ne skedin e kisha vu 1 per fenerbahcen. E kisha te sigurt qe sdo benin gje spurdhjaket interist ne turqi.

----------


## MICHI

O tja rruani ju interit.

----------


## Jack Watson

> O tja rruani ju interit.


skemi ca ti rrujm me, ja rrujti dje fenerbahce :djall i fshehur:

----------


## DORJANBITI

Kot fare ishte Interi me kot ska

----------


## Qendi

Te Gjithe E Dime Se Ç'fare Lojtari Eshte Braziliani I Interit Andaj Ai Nuk E Meriton Te Rrij Ne Banken E Rezervisteve Keshtu Qe Ai Mund Te Largohet Nga Kammpioni Aktual I Italise

----------


## jack_sparow

Per ate lojtar o shoku as ja vlen te hapet tema
Pastaj edhe rezerve mire eshte ,nuk mund te krahasohet me crespo dhe ibrahimovic.
Ka qene njere   i mire kur ishte me parmen por jo me...
Ky eshte mendimi im per Adrianon

----------

